# Plan your funeral



## Harlequin (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to be buried in a field. One that I own, of course, and it's going to be passed down to family members and it will be my own private cemetary.

I want my funeral to happen in said field and after I've been buried they have to plant an oak tree over my grave and then have some sort of bonfire near my resting place. There's going to be fucking awesome pagan music and a sweet dance around the bonfire. It'll be like a party. 

I'll need some mediaeval techno music and maybe there'll be folk metal and definitely some Omnia and there'll be power metal and some classic mediaeval music [Greensleeves omg] and definitely there'll be some Blackmore's Night.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 28, 2008)

I want it to be a party. Not in the "hooray, he's dead!" sense, but to think that my family/friends are grieving over _me_ is a little embarrassing. I'd prefer if they just celebrated my passing instead of mourning over it.

Oh, and my will is all going to pay for Garbage appearing and playing Stupid Girl. _Twice_. And chicken parmesan will be served.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 28, 2008)

I plan to never die.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to be cremated and have my ashes be shot into the air and then made to explode so there'd be bits of me all over the world. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh, and if there must be a memorial celebration of some kind I'd rather have it be cheerful than mopey. Colours, nice food and bright music.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 28, 2008)

I personally want it small. Just my lover and any family or friends that're especially close to me. And instead of black, there will be purple. And I would want them to pour a bottle of wine on my grave when I'm in there. Don't ask why.

More will come when I think of it. >>


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 28, 2008)

I want an aerial viking funeral.



> but not anywhere NEAR as extreme as an AERIAL VIKING FUNERAL which is KIND of like a NORMAL viking funeral except it's AERIAL instead of in a BOAT or something and it's like where they wrap your DEAD BODY in like BLANKETS and GASOLINE and then LIGHT YOU ON FIRE and then THROW YOU OFF A SKYSCRAPER or something, and there are totally police like guarding the area and big signs that are all like DO NOT ENTER, AERIAL VIKING FUNERAL IN PROGRESS, and all these guys working in the building are like WTFFFFFF when a FLAMING DEAD BODY like FLIES PAST THEIR WINDOWS except the really COOL ones will be like oh yeah that's just another AERIAL VIKING FUNERAL man that's EXTREME, and that's totally what I want when I die)


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 28, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I want an aerial viking funeral.


XD Almost made me laugh as much as exploding gophers (Read Cracked)

Also, Vladimir Putin's LJ, why stop there? Why not just leave the body whole and unburnt, and have people strap it to a rocket so chunks are left all over? :D

I never really thought about it. I plan to either come up with a way to become immortal, or, failing that...

Hmm... Maybe be partially cremated, leaving my skeleton intact, and have the skull donated to a drama production? :D


----------



## spaekle (Sep 28, 2008)

Last time I planned out my funeral, it ended up being a dance party. Anybody who wants to can come, and for $2 that will go to some as-of-yet undertermined charity you can poke my corpse with a stick. After the party, it'd be really cool if they could control a hearse with my body in the front seat to go  over the edge of a cliff into the ocean while the car blasts "Reach Up for the Sunrise" by Duran Duran. Not entirely sure how that'd work, but it would kick ass.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 28, 2008)

Tie the steering wheel after aiming the car so it won't veer, set up a mechanism that will hit the gas pedal after one pressed a button on a remote control, put you in, and ZOOM!


----------



## Ayame (Sep 29, 2008)

This thread is far too entertaining.  
I just want a funeral of some kind.  I want a giant amount of irises and other flowers and trees to be planted near my grave, and I would like my funeral to be a scavenger hunt of some sort with the mourners ransacking my house/going door to door asking for random items.
I want contests like guessing the contents of my stomach or how much I weigh or something.
Ah, this is will be stupid, but it made me smile.
I'll think of something elaborate later, for this is boring.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 29, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Also, Vladimir Putin's LJ, why stop there? Why not just leave the body whole and unburnt, and have people strap it to a rocket so chunks are left all over? :D


Chunks don't get carried by the wind.


----------



## Dragon_night (Sep 29, 2008)

Blech. I don't want a funeral. People can forget about me the moment I die. As for my body, it can burn.


----------



## Adnan (Sep 29, 2008)

When I die, I want to be buried on the top of a hill which has a beautiful view. I'd give 50% of my money to charity organizations and the rest to my sons and daughters (if I eer have any :P)


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I'd want all my organs donated except for my heart, and I'd want it to be outside. I'd want it to be something nice and cheerful, with all of my family.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 29, 2008)

I want my organs donated to whoever needs them if they're still usable, and then probably a joe average funeral except I want everyone to wear rainbows and I want lots of showmusic (Seaons of Love and Defying Gravity and I'll Cover You (reprise) must all make an appareance); I want lots of emotional speeches aout how great I am (or was) and there has to be fireworks afterwards. :D


----------



## Valor (Sep 29, 2008)

Guts stuff out, burn the body, spread my ashes unto the world and let me return to the earth from once I came. Something fun like that.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 29, 2008)

Curiously, I find myself not actually caring much, as long as they don't insult my memory with a Christian (or otherwise religious) funeral. That would show a terrible and actually quite heartbreaking lack of basic familiarity with my character and beliefs.

It'd also be great if we could skip the usual drab funeral sounds for something a little more _me_. Something Kamelot, perhaps, that could be great.

Beyond that, I'm not fussy. Burn me, bury me, smile, cry, crack death jokes... actually, make that last one an order; I love those.

That aerial viking funeral thing sounds awesome, by the way.



Eevee said:


> I plan to never die.


So far, so good?


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 29, 2008)

I want a happy funeral: no one wearing black, no coffin, people laughing... maybe a big, cheerful banner or something. I don't want people wearing black. Also, I want my organs and anything else useful donated to medicine.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd probably want to have my body buried without a coffin, because coffins are stupid.

And I wouldn't want any ceremony or anything... I'd just want some random person to dump me in the ground and be done with it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't want a funeral because I wanna die in a freak pyrotechnic accident after playing a gig that's streamed worldwide live. My ashes would be sprayed over the next event ant that gig would be in my memory.

Awesome.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 29, 2008)

First, I want my body to be reaped of its useful components. No need to waste a good liver, I always say! Then, I want it to be filled with as much explosives as possible, and draped in a few sheets. Finally, I want to be dropped from a plane and detonated as I fall to the ground in a gigantic explosion.

At the actual social part of my funeral, there shall be a reading of all my Pelleas/Micaiah fanfics greatest literary treatises, loud music and cheery shit all round. No religion plz. :3


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Sep 29, 2008)

nice...but srsly,Its probably gonna be way to expensive but I love the idea of having my ashes turned into a diamond then mixed with other dead members to cretae a big crystal, way to ambitious but amazing.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 29, 2008)

Tied up in a bin liner and left out for the dustmen.

It's a like-it-or-lump it situation for me really.


----------



## Daigonite (Sep 29, 2008)

I want everybody to wear black suits that are too tight for them.

That's about it. I'm relatively simple.

I also want any Miis that I made to be deleted so they can go onto the netherworld... or something like that.

J/K, what the hell do I care? I'm not dying anytime soon.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like all my organs removed, then my body compressed into a diamond that will go on display in the museum about me be passed down or something. Nobody but immediate family members will be told of this, and a fake body will be created. 

This will be put in a stage hearse, which will (on the way to the funeral) explode in fire on the street, but continue driving in a blaze until it smashes into the wall of the church. The organizers are in on this part, at least, because then they realize the will says to keep me away from all religious buildings. This will make a very interesting news story, and possibly burn a church down without getting charged with arson (being dead and all).

I'll then have a rather celtic (joyous, fun, music, no suits, etc.) funeral in a forest preferable with stone ruins of a bygone age about.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking at this thread, I'm seeing a slight trend towards organ removal and setting things - usually one's corpse - violently on fire.

I approve.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out more ways my corpse (or replacement one) could commit crimes, actually. Fire seems to be easy to do though, after all corpses smell extremely horrid when burning thanks to spinal fluid.


----------



## Mirry (Oct 2, 2008)

Like goldenquagsire, I'd first want all of my useful organs removed and used for something... useful. Then cremate the rest of my body. I'm not particularly fussed if there's a funeral or not.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 2, 2008)

I wouldn't care because I would be dead.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 2, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I plan to never die.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 2, 2008)

In that case, get ready for a nasty surprise.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Oct 2, 2008)

I want my body to be fed to wild animals or pets, if I have any at the time. I DON'T want a ceremony, formalities and definitely no religious bullshit.


----------

